# Golf GTi Edition 30 Detail



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

*Golf GTi Edition 30 Detail (new update on page 8)*

Steve popped round today so we could spend a good day on his lovely VW Golf GTi Edition 30.

The car is is in very good condition but we still managed to spend a good 7 hours giving it a little tlc.

Usual process.:

Pressure wash car
Snow foam
Rinse.
Meguiar's V2 Dual action polisher with Meguiar'sUltimate compound
Poorboys Professional polish
Autobrite Extreme Glaze
Poorboys Blue Natty wax
Meguiar's Endurance tyre dressing
Autoglym Fast Glass cleaner
and a few other little tidying bits.

Some before, during and after pictures.

All Comments welcome..


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks tidy chaps :thumb: where did you get the DW stickers from?


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

nice work, nice car


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> Looks tidy chaps :thumb: where did you get the DW stickers from?


I got them from Whizzer.. Send him a pm..


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Cheers mate


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice job I like the red color on VAG cars ...


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work guy's. That ED30 is a total peach.

Jake - you can purchase those stickers from the DW Store.


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Very nice, love the "WET LOOK " Finish to the car, top work...:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks nice. How did you find the Ultimate Compound to work with?


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Will-S said:


> Looks nice. How did you find the Ultimate Compound to work with?


Really easy, I've always been a big fan of it.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks incredible, love it! Wish i still had mine, best car i've ever had!


----------



## Saint Steve (Jul 9, 2011)

Words can't describe how pleased I am with the results David,absolutely top Guy and can't wait for Phase 2 very soon. Glad to see the Pics turned out good aswell. shame the Sunshine wasnt out very much, I will add some tommorow if it does.

thanks again David 

Steve


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work there guys :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice results


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

nice to see red looking how it should.Good work


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

class job


----------



## yoyo59 (Nov 8, 2009)

very nice! I don't know how people can detail in public though! I can't do it

is that pressed plates you have? front and back or only back?


----------



## Saint Steve (Jul 9, 2011)

yoyo59 said:


> very nice! I don't know how people can detail in public though! I can't do it
> 
> is that pressed plates you have? front and back or only back?


it's only the back one at the minute, only because my wife decided to introduce the front pressed plate to a lamp post:doublesho

plates are from Dubmeister.. And are UK legal.


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks awesome, good work


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Great work guys, well done :thumb:


----------



## Saint Steve (Jul 9, 2011)

Just to add some Pics with a rare sight of the sun... Enjoy


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work matey


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice pictures there in the afters, never seen a edition 30 in red, i like that colour, looks very wet looking in the pictures, thats a great detail done there.

Many thanks for posting up, i really enjoyed seeing this thread.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Awesome. I'd really like one of these to replace my MK4 Anniversary.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Cracking work.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Cracking looking car and finish. I hope they are winter wheels as the Ed 30 Pescara's are much nicer IMO.


----------



## Saint Steve (Jul 9, 2011)

Daffy, I got rid of the pescara's, I will be hopefully replacing them either with BBS CH or BBS VZ's as the offset on those sits alot better under the arches then the Pescara.

My wheels were originally Detroits, but they were Redone in Gloss Black instead of the Satin finish .The gloss theme continues inside the car aswell so it all goes well together.

But we all like different things, my Detailer changed his mind when another Red ed30 turned up with pescara's on whilst the car was being detailed lol..
I like to think mines individual lol.

Cheers for everyone's thoughts thus far


----------



## yoyo59 (Nov 8, 2009)

your car looks crazy!! in them recent photos!

I just saw your post on mk5 gti forums about ' what I did today with my mk5' lol


----------



## Toomer (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks amazing best colour by far!


----------



## R32Dom (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks good Steve! Red come up nicely!

Dom 
(another Edition 30 owner!)


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

Looks brand new :thumb: ... great work on a great car !

You seem to have gained a sticker of someone dancing on your rear GTi badge


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

JonnyG said:


> Looks brand new :thumb: ... great work on a great car !
> 
> You seem to have gained a sticker of someone dancing on your rear GTi badge


Its the Poorboy's World logo...lol


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great job on the Edition 30 love the black wheels with the red great finish


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the great comments guys...


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Are those rimblades on your wheels?
How did you find them? Do they cover a small part of the rim lip? I was considering them as I have slight kerbing on the outer 5mm of 2 rims.


----------



## nick30 (Nov 26, 2009)

very nice, i still have a soft spot for these lovely cars, glad to see your looking after it so well steve


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

WOW looks stunning.


----------



## Saint Steve (Jul 9, 2011)

masammut said:


> Are those rimblades on your wheels?
> How did you find them? Do they cover a small part of the rim lip? I was considering them as I have slight kerbing on the outer 5mm of 2 rims.


they are not rim blades, they have been painted Tornado red by the company that changed the Black from being Satin to Gloss black :thumb:


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Second time i have seen this thread and its blown me away again, easily one of the best edition 30's on the forum i have seen, the wheels suit it perfectly plus the paint is extremely wet looking, very nice car, quite rare to see them in red, but it suits it very well.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks really tidy.

What method do you use to remove all the crud from the "carpet" wheel arch liners?


----------



## indydulay (Apr 30, 2011)

Cracking job


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

lovely car and cracking job fella


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

looking great! this really does have the "Wet Look"!!!

very good!!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Very nice motor and great detail!, what exhaust is it running?


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

great results and pictures. 

how do you find the G220 polisher? looking at buying one myself


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

ST500 Dave said:


> great results and pictures.
> 
> how do you find the G220 polisher? looking at buying one myself


Thanks for the comments Dave..

Well I love the G220 v2 polisher and have always got great results with it. If you do buy one please make sure you use genuine Meguiar's pads with it, as others have been known to come off when being used...


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Alan H said:


> Looks really tidy.
> 
> What method do you use to remove all the crud from the "carpet" wheel arch liners?


Hi Alan.

Just the foam form the lance and then pressure washed off..


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> Very nice motor and great detail!, what exhaust is it running?


I think its a Milltek...Steve would know for sure as its his car....


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice work David - finished shots look great!

I have a Mk6 GTD and was wondering where exactly you had placed the rear axle stands - I know where they are for my fronts but not the rear (apart from where the emergency jack goes)

thanks


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Buck said:


> Nice work David - finished shots look great!
> 
> I have a Mk6 GTD and was wondering where exactly you had placed the rear axle stands - I know where they are for my fronts but not the rear (apart from where the emergency jack goes)
> 
> thanks


Hi Buck.

You need to ask Steve, he did the jacking and axle stand bit as it's his car... send him a pm (Saint Steve).

All I can recall is it was somewhere on the rear suspension....sorry I can't be more exact....!!!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

David Proctor said:


> Thanks for the comments Dave..
> 
> Well I love the G220 v2 polisher and have always got great results with it. If you do buy one please make sure you use genuine Meguiar's pads with it, as others have been known to come off when being used...


thanks mate. really looking forward to owning one for myself. i'll be sure to get the megs pads now as well.

thanks for the heads up :buffer:


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

What a cracking car and what a finish!! Im not a fan of those wheels....but they look awesome in gloss black. :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Loos good.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Steve..

Post some pics of our efforts a few weeks ago......


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

looks fresh. top job


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Fantastic results. I love the wet look on it!

I used Ultimate Compound on my Golf Mk V, after Megs Polish, Cleaner and Swirl Remover failed miserably.

Easy enough for an amateur like me to use.

Maris


----------



## Saint Steve (Jul 9, 2011)

Bring this thread bang upto date. After the 1st session that David and myself had a days going over the Ed30. The Next stage was to try and fix every Tornado Red owners nightmare, and thats Stonechips!!!. My cars bonnet was laiden with them right from me taking ownership of the car when she was just 11 months old. To this day 4 years later, it was time to try and improve this without going down the full front end respray which ultimately will never be as good as the origonal factory finish imo. Ive been overfilling the stone chips with Touch up stick from Vw ,and it was time to finally flatten them out . Big Thats to David Proctor for his great work once again.

In answer to the Question, Yes the exhaust is a Miltek, turbo back Non resonated..

Anyways some snaps...








































































































































As she sits now....

Next up, chin spoiler treatment !!

Cheers


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great new pics Steve. Looking forward to doing some more in a few weeks mate....


----------



## Phileagles (Mar 27, 2012)

That's some serious effort mate!


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks nice as, nice work


----------



## Saint Steve (Jul 9, 2011)

And as the sun was out, here's a sunny day version to show off David proctors hard work..


DSC_0471 by Saint steve, on Flickr


----------



## Saint Steve (Jul 9, 2011)

DSC_0473 by Saint steve, on Flickr


----------



## Saint Steve (Jul 9, 2011)

DSC_0468 by Saint steve, on Flickr

Just a little reflection


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Love the pics Steve....


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## grayz (Feb 2, 2006)

WOW! gorgeous car and the finish is amazing!


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

What snow foam did you use?


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

love it on the axle stands such a cool shot in the street, 3 last photo is fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Saint Steve (Jul 9, 2011)

:buffer:


craigblues said:


> What snow foam did you use?


I'm not % sure , but I think if memory serves me, David uses Elite's PH Neutral snow foam.
But from the original pictures, we used David's snow foam, but I do know for definite, he uses a PH neutral solution.


----------



## Saint Steve (Jul 9, 2011)

123quackers said:


> love it on the axle stands such a cool shot in the street, 3 last photo is fantastic :thumb:


thank you :thumb:

Watch this space, as David has done another Ed30 today in Black, Look out for another thread in due course :thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

craigblues said:


> What snow foam did you use?


Valet Pro PH Neutral.....


----------



## Saint Steve (Jul 9, 2011)

some more work carried out by David proctor over this weekend..

http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45701.msg528419.html#msg528419


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Saint Steve said:


> some more work carried out by David proctor over this weekend..
> 
> http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45701.msg528419.html#msg528419


Car looks awesome Steve. Love all the new pictures... Looking forward to carrying out further enhancement for you soon.


----------



## twink (Mar 31, 2012)

awesome car mate and a cracking finish


----------



## Saint Steve (Jul 9, 2011)

How she's currently rolling... After a quick going over with Meguires Ultimate polish and Red Nattys wax

Taken with a low res mobile phone camera..


Motorbitz Salisbury by Saint steve, on Flickr


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

thats mint! 

Looks great


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Looking good Steve...I think engine bay treatment next.?????

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow - that looks like a toy car!! :lol:

Great work on that though mate, looks very shiney, bound to turn heads wherever it goes, not just because it's a Golf GTI but because it looks so clean! :thumb:


----------



## Twistedgti (Apr 17, 2012)

Very nice car and super results on the finish!


----------



## Saint Steve (Jul 9, 2011)

David Proctor said:


> Looking good Steve...I think engine bay treatment next.?????
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


a list Dave? :lol:

:buffer:


----------



## mcmaddy (Mar 27, 2011)

Great results.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Give me a list Steve......lol


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Excellent work great colour. Huge fan of Nattys paste and the edition 30.


----------

